# Natalie Portman , Jaimie Alexander & cast @ 'Thor' posters - UHQ - 6x



## astrosfan (25 Apr. 2011)

​


----------



## Stefan102 (16 Aug. 2011)

Hier das Poster von Natalie, aber ohne "Aufdruck"


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2011)

besten dank


----------



## Portman (22 Aug. 2011)

super gemacht das mit dem 'ohne aufdruck' danke für die mühe


----------

